# Wanted EJ&E Box Car from ARISTOCRAFT



## lleelduo (Apr 8, 2009)

I would like to find an EJ&E box car that was the show car at MLST a few years ago. The neighbor that helps me with my railroad is retired from the EJ&E and I would like to have one for my rolling stock. If any one has one to sell or know were one might be at a shop let me know.

Larry Leitz


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not thinking about selling mine, but every man has a price. 

Specially since I live in EJ&E territory


----------

